
Genode OS Framework 19.05 - snvzz
https://genode.org/documentation/release-notes/19.05
======
pjmlp
Love the updated C++17 support, Ada/SPARK improvements, Muen and OpenJDK
integration.

------
the-alchemist
Could someone give a short explanation? I browsed through home page but I
couldn't get a good picture of what it is.

Is it a new OS, without using the Linux kernel but still using GNU tools (I
saw a lot of references to GCC, GNU binutils, etc.).

~~~
pjmlp
It is a new research OS using micro-kernel design, built in a mix of C++ and
Ada, with a pluggable layers.

It also has a POSIX compatibility layer, hence the references you saw.

The best way is to browse through [https://genode.org/documentation/genode-
foundations/19.05/in...](https://genode.org/documentation/genode-
foundations/19.05/index.html)

~~~
zerr
Interesting why they couldn't go with 100% Ada - because of technical
limitations or they just wanted to reach more people...

~~~
PyroLagus
It seems that Ada just relatively recently entered their field of vision.

------
dang
A discussion from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10139224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10139224)

------
snvzz
The µkernel-agnostic abi for hypervisors is so cool.

I'm looking forward to them getting virtualbox working, too.

~~~
ratmice
I think it does already perhaps,

[http://genodians.org/alex-ab/2019-03-06-disposal-browser-
vm](http://genodians.org/alex-ab/2019-03-06-disposal-browser-vm) discusses
IIUC a disposable firefox instance, running in genode, which is run in either
virtual box, or seoul vmm.

Similarly some other pages say the easiest way try it is by running genode in
virtual box, so I think that covers all the bases no?

~~~
snvzz
Yes, virtualbox works under genode and has for years.

What's not there yet is support for the cross-microkernel abi, as that only
works with virtualbox on NOVA currently.

------
ThinkBeat
Can this be used to create a tiny specialized environment to run Docker
containers?

~~~
snvzz
It already offers much better mechanisms that the Linux ones docker uses for
isolation and communication between containers.

I see it as a vastly superior competitor to Linux and Docker than a base for
Docker.

~~~
sametmax
Lot of superlative in there for a project I've never seen used anywhere.

But competition is good and you never know so I'll keep an eye on it.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
If you want to know why it isn't used anywhere, try using it somewhere. Like
most (all?) microkernel projects it seems to exist purely for academic
purposes.

~~~
pjmlp
Yet another one that didn't realize that most high integrity systems, where
human lives are at stake, mobile radio stacks, factory automation, run real
time OSes with microkernel design.

Or that macOS, Windows and their derived implementations use an hybrid design.

Pure UNIX clones are the surviving monoliths.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Ok you got me there, I have literally no experience with such systems.

